# Help With Water Heater Grounding Problem



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the bottom element is the issue I suspect she has hard water and the element is sitting in crud and burning up. Replace the heater otherwise I have no idea what is going on. Unusual to have an element burn out twice like that. As soon as see notices that she doesn't have much hot water she should call someone and turn it off.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

you can clean out the bottom of the water heater. I used as crude of tools as a peice of emt and a spoon. We had a customer here that we had to clean every 3 years, since brand new. The gfi thing wouldn't be bad except the phone call when it trips and won't reset, then the whole cold shower thing.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*new*

how about a new water heater


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mbednarik said:


> you can clean out the bottom of the water heater. I used as crude of tools as a peice of emt and a spoon. We had a customer here that we had to clean every 3 years, since brand new. The gfi thing wouldn't be bad except the phone call when it trips and won't reset, then the whole cold shower thing.


I tried that 25 years ago-- never again-- the tank was filled over the element with crude. It seemed like it took forever.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*flush*

or you can just power flush. Drain, flush full blast,drain,repeat 59 times. Then maybe let some limeaway sit for a while then flush repeat again 59 times. 

OR

Buy a new water heater and water softner and be done


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

After a few $300 power bills this would look pretty good.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

David40 said:


> Have a customer with an unsusual water heater problem that has happened twice now. I'll get a call from her that she is getting little hot water. Upon inspection I discover a heating element has split open leaking current into the water, which causes her normally 60 dollar electric bill to jump to 300 dollars. First time I thought it was a fluke and replaced the element. Now it's happened again and my concern is that even though the water heater is grounded the elements are developing this resistive current leak and not tripping the breaker. Is there anything I can do in a situation like this to prevent it from happening again? Do I need to go to a GFCI or what?
> Thanks for any suggestions.


 
These elements usually short out.caused by sediment. While it is possible that they may not short out completely at first, the water should get alot hotter & the P&T safety valve opens, or the thermostat cut-out trips. The breaker is usually the last thing to trip, when the element completely burns out...............
Probably need a new tank, but make sure you completely purge the air out before turning the breaker on. If not, the element will be damaged. Also, I would check the continuity of your ground.........................


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I tried that 25 years ago-- never again-- the tank was filled over the element with crude. It seemed like it took forever.


It does take forever, but it beet being out in the 0 deg weather. Sitting on a chair for about 2 hours with a spoon cleaning out the bottom of a water heater.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

if water heater is over 7-8 years old just get a new unit, i wouldn't even try to replace an element on a old heater


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

In really hard water, I have seen bottom elements fail every six months repeatedly. No, the breaker usually will not trip on a bad element. An old wire coat hanger, doubled with a hook on one end, works well to dig the scale chunks out of the water heater. 

I don't think they are still available, but years ago you could buy residential water heaters with wrap around elements mounted on the exterior of the tank inside of the outer jacket. Even so, after the scale builds up deep enough, the heating capacity diminishes.


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

I have seen those elements fail very often, but I will NEVER attempt to clean out crud. Once you start playing with that, the water heater will start leaking shortly afterwards.

Even the plastic drain valves start leaking. I always recommend a replacment water heater.

as far as leakage current, I can't imagine the element would last long leaking current into the water. they would usually fail open soon after that.

Call Joe Plumber ..................


----------

